
LA Teachers' Union Overwhelmingly Votes Against Reopening Schools - pizza
https://laist.com/2020/07/11/utla-teachers-union-schools-reopening-poll.php
======
mansion7
They also request that charter schools be shut down, police be defunded, and
financial support for illegal immigrants, before schools can be reopened.

[https://www.utla.net/sites/default/files/samestormdiffboats_...](https://www.utla.net/sites/default/files/samestormdiffboats_final.pdf)

------
hindsightbias
It won’t really matter by Fall because their parents won’t have jobs anymore
and can home school.

Startup idea: schooling in homeless camps?

------
webdva
Is the education of the average person worth it, or anything significant?
Considering the average person does not have any significant production
capability, a power-law probability distribution average. Not everyone can
make things and contribute to society like Elon Musk or else everyone would be
named Elon Musk. It's best to just classify only exceptional individuals as
more important in large scale public policy. Idealistic socialists would
disagree with me but productive reality and politics are not disjoint.

~~~
pizza
Surely public education is a social good.. Why should there be no right to an
education? To measure people by their production output seems disjoint from
reality imo.

A better solution to me would just be to provide an option for school to shift
one semester forward, or maybe split up this semester over winter and summer,
etc. But guaranteeing public education as a right is something that I'll
strongly defend.

~~~
webdva
And you need not defend anything from an an elitist aristocrat like me. We
don't live in the same reality—and that is okay. Because there are multiple
realities. Unless you wish to object to this notion and assert, like an
imperialist, that there is only one reality and that I have to "necessarily
conform" to it. Otherwise, you may subscribe to your reality of God given
rights, goods, and societies while hyper-reality cosmos-nauts traverse their
higher and incomprehensible planes of existences like Lovecraftian
antagonists.

